# Wombat Bombing run...report in.



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Our target?! Ehh, you'll find out on Monday.

Let's get this thread started! 

0311 0240 0002 3191 5257


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Yaw,yawn,yawn, (scratches) BELCH.... How much damage can a Wombat do?? :woohoo: only kidding good luck on your " mission"


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

which Wombat are we bombing I need a addy


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

How much wood would a wombat bat, if a wombat could bat bombs?

opcorn:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh...What's this? Oh yeah...I was hibernating...almost forgot that we bomb people! Well here ya go! 

94055036993002259972XX

LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED OLD SCHOOL YO!!!


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Meatballs, did you need a step-stool at the Post Office, after all a Wombat is a short useless thing! 
More yawns and a bigger BELCH..... I guess you guys are tired of being a 4th rate bombing group...
But good luck on your mission,sir:horn:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

9405 5036 9930 0225 9508 XX

Yeah Pete #5322345645524348998 We're short and useless, well see about that on Monday (Or Friday with the rate that the USPS is going this month )


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

The "wombats" on a mission, too funny...


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck Pete.


What? Wrong group? Ooops :wink:


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

CigarShop said:


> Meatballs, did you need a step-stool at the Post Office, after all a Wombat is a short useless thing!
> More yawns and a bigger BELCH..... I guess you guys are tired of being a 4th rate bombing group...
> But good luck on your mission,sir:horn:


Nah... we print our postage out online and have USPS pick up our bombs.

Oh yeah, almost forgot....

0307 1790 0000 4339 61XX


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

I think I smell the Wombats


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

I think what you are doing here is adorable guys.

Truly adorable.

Have fun playing bombs with your friends now..... And for Jeez Sake........ Play nice dontcha know!

Silly womp rats.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

This is what I think a Wombat bomb reminds me of.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

First: 9405X036993X022973304X
Second: grow the fu*k up MWMs, enough with thr poop and fart jokes.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

How's this?


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Or this


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Final one...maybe


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Awww how cute. The wombats and the geography-deficients are adorable with their squabbling!


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

94055102008815816391xx

WamBam Motherf**er!


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

???


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

CigarShop said:


> How's this?





CigarShop said:


> Or this





CigarShop said:


> Final one...maybe


You see isn't life better without joking like a five year old, although I'm not sure if I understand the second one.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Second one is a professor, something NONE of the Wombats are...


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Wam....

9405 5036 9930 0225 32xx xx

Bam.

Please ignore the peanut gallery group hijaking our thread...


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, so I must have missed this one...wtf are the wombats? LOL


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

He's a real Bomber, you guys should sign him up. Maybe give you some class!!


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

@darkrose, like NO one hijacked our thread..Come On Man...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

CigarShop said:


> I think I smell the Wombats


You really want to play this game Pete, I am a post whore extraordinaire. I can totally mess with all the Hyena posts. Lets keep it civil shall we. You had your mini-moment. Now step down


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Uhh Meatballs I'm heading out now to go smoke with other MWMs!! So you don't like it when someone messes with you..
Remember that on our next thread.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

meatcake said:


> You really want to play this game Pete, I am a post whore extraordinaire. I can totally mess with all the Hyena posts. Lets keep it civil shall we. You had your mini-moment. Now step down


x2 . Cigarshop I appreciate smack talk just a much as everyone else does here, however you have taken it to whole new level of douchebaggery. Respect level for you is back down to 0...and to all the other MWMs...don't follow in this guys footsteps. This forum was created so fellow BOTL/SOTL can extend their gratitude to each other and share with one another cigars/experiences/knowledge and pass it on keeping a this Hobby/lifestyle alive. If all you have is negativity to spread around please leave this forum. I'm sure many other puffers would agree not just the Wombats.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Oh...What's this? Oh yeah...I was hibernating...*forgot* that we *almost* bomb people! Well here ya go!


Good luck on your bombing *jog!*

op2:op2:


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

@baconstrips, not sure if you followed our Original Bombing thread. Many wombats hijacked it, so by me making a few "potty" jokes upset you, why didn't you say to stop hijacking ours??Also if you're going to call someone out, why not in a Private Message.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

BaconStrips said:


> Our target?! Ehh, you'll find out on Monday.
> 
> Let's get this thread started!
> 
> 0311 0240 0002 3191 5257


The way snail mail is it may be tuesday or wednesday before we see the carnage.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

CigarShop said:


> Second one is a professor, something NONE of the Wombats are...


I'm still confused, does he have a wizard wand in his hand, also why is he standing on books.


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Well done wombats!!!!


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Cypress said:


> The way snail mail is it may be tuesday or wednesday before we see the carnage.


Doh! Your right, holiday mail increase has probably slowed things down. Oh well....soon enough this unsuspecting victim will be destroyed.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

The Wombats have a point here. Their first post had a DC... typical bombing fashion so there is nothing out of the ordinary. I don't see what deserves jabs, just save it for when these duds land . Now, if the first DC was posted on page 64, I think by page 5 or 10 it would be fair to go on a meme-vasion. ound:

Someone remind me again though, who the eff are the wombats? :bolt:

How bought the MM just flip that last M over and merge with the Wombats. The Midwest wombats has a nice ring to it. I mean CA and TX and essentially the midwest, right? :dunno:


----------



## buttstitches (Jun 3, 2012)

what up 9405 5036 9930 0231 3095 xx :ranger:


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok Ok OK I will join in this carnage! WAMBAM!!! 9405510200828581598XX4 :smoke2::thumb:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

What, did G.B.S. take over the wambots from what's his face?


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


>


LoL, Damn Dan, you love that Gay Bacon don't you.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

hardcz said:


>


The sad thing is that that was probably footage of someone telling people that they should put candy on hamburers, Paula dean or some such.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

So, lets get this out in the open shall we. So YES, we joined in on making fun of your group when you first started up, but that is the norm. 
We got pounded without MERCY on our first bombing run. It is common practice, and generally how you come up with your team mascot and all that crap. 
However, in future bombing runs, the norm is, well wishing "good luck" "Let em have it" that type of stuff. YES, the bomb squads seem like they are competing but its all really for the greater good. We do this because, we are all a bit crazy, and all like to give back, so we bomb. Sure, some ribbing is fun in other threads, like the noob pif, etc. It is really kind of expected and makes the site a fun place to spend time, but on the bombing threads, we try to keep it positive because what we are ALL doing is a positive and giving gesture. 
IF I have offended you in previous thread postings, it wasn't my intent. I can be a jackass at times, but its all in good fun. Let's just try to keep it positive people. We are giving gifts here, plain and simple. 
And, I might add, to a very deserving target/targets.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Well said...banter is great, but it can get crazy, and distract from what is really going on here...a babe Ruth style, called in advance, backed up by DC, stogie bomb beat down!

Whomever this is aimed at better be careful...the wombats don't mess around, as I can attest! They've done blown this Smurf up a time or two!

For some real banter, I'd recommend calling each other out on the banter forum...let bygones be bygones, and let the bombs fall mightily!


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

meatcake said:


> I can be a jackass at times, but its all in good fun.


"At times" is a very minimal measurement for that statistic. lol Now enough with the banter, this isn't a D*ck Measuring contest, lets have some fun and keep the bombs flying.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't normally chime in on these threads but this post is very important!



meatcake said:


> So, lets get this out in the open shall we. So YES, we joined in on making fun of your group when you first started up, but that is the norm. It is common practice, and generally how you come up with your team mascot and all that crap. YES, the bomb squads seem like they are competing but its all really for the greater good.


I'm not sure when this "norm" was started. I've been here 6 years and until recently bombings were something people rarely made fun of. I do, however understand that this is all in fun, but let's not get carried away with it. Also, bombs were not perceived as a competition and should not be, IMO.



meatcake said:


> However, in future bombing runs, the norm is, well wishing "good luck" "Let em have it" that type of stuff. We do this because, we are all a bit crazy, and all like to give back, so we bomb.


I totally agree that this has always been and always should be the "norm".



meatcake said:


> ... but on the bombing threads, we try to keep it positive because what we are ALL doing is a positive and giving gesture.


As it should be. Sometimes people get carried away with things like&#8230; who can outdo who, or who's bombs are better than anothers.

Please let's not lose focus on the intent of these bombs&#8230;'an unsolicited gift of generosity, to show respect for a fellow member'. This forum has an extremely generous group of people; and the traditions of bombing, that have been established long before any of us were here, should always be the motivation for the gifts we extend to others.

Nice post, Brandon!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Good post Brandon and good feedback Dave. FWIW. I've been here 4 1/2 years and bombs were typically never made fun of, never kept track of and never announced by the bomber to the oxygen breathing world until recently.


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

wow, that got out of control fast









Thanks for reeling it in there brandon. Got some carnage to look forward to:behindsofa:


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

hawesg said:


> The sad thing is that that was probably footage of someone telling people that they should put candy on hamburers, Paula dean or some such.


Haha close. It's from Epic Meal Time when they make Candy BBQ.

Candy BBQ - Epic Meal Time - YouTube


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Very well said Dave (Blaylock) & Scottw, as usual you guys show us what class CAN exist on this forum. Kudos to you as well Brandon.



> to show respect for a fellow member


 This is the intent of sending gifts, not grand standing. :thumb:


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> Very well said Dave (Blaylock) & Scottw, as usual you guys show us what class CAN exist on this forum. Kudos to you as well Brandon.
> 
> This is the intent of sending gifts, not grand standing. :thumb:


Wait warren, I don't get any recognition, oh right not grand standing, carry on


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

hawesg said:


> Wait warren, I don't get any recognition, oh right not grand standing, carry on


Explain your post please Garrett. In PM if you wish. This is a slightly touchy subject at the moment so I would welcome your thoughts.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> Explain your post please Garrett. In PM if you wish. This is a slightly touchy subject at the moment so I would welcome your thoughts.


I was just joking around, you said it was not a place for grand standing, so I was trying to jokingly be grandstanding.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

hawesg said:


> I was just joking around, you said it was not a place for grand standing, so I was trying to jokingly be grandstanding.


It's all good Garrett. I just did not understand your wording & thanks for clearing that up. :thumb:

Guys, I am one of the lead :BS artists around here but the difference is I remain respectful. There are now many on this board that are crossing the line into another territory and it is not appreciated. (Not aimed at you in the slightest Garrett). Think hard about how your posts could be construed by anyone before you hit "submit" please. After that you have 15 minutes to edit your post then you should stand by what you said & deal with the outcome.

This is a Public Service Announcement bought to you by "Asshats-R-Us" & the "uoıʇɐıןıɟɟɐ ʇsbuɐ ɹǝpunuʍop".  ound:


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee deal with the outcome REALLY?? I hope I get desert still


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Yet you just smoked "Two Cali Girls" ? We have female members here, I hope you realise the class you are exhibiting here? OK, I'll lay away for a bit but I have a feeling the rest of the forum, at least those that have been here a while & know what "FOG" and "BOTL" mean will have something to say. :madgrin:


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Uhh if you asked me what smoked two Cali girls meant, I sent them bombs...if you took the time to read my thread two more incoming.it appears to me you're calling on others to join your angst against me. I tried telling you my thoughts via PMs but you took it to a public place so be it. 

Since you took it public now you just PMd me you don't like me because I broke rules and had assistance! Just what did/does that mean?You make accusations and then run and hide. Also you need help in bashing me REALLY!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow this thread went WAYYYY Left......

Great to see the bombs flying during this holiday season fellas!!

Can't wait to see the carnage!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Perhaps you should step back and consider what Warren's trying to explain to you here, rather than being combative about it.



CigarShop said:


> it appears to me you're calling on others to join your angst against me.


Actually, you're doing a good job drawing attention to yourself without anyone else's help.

My suggestion would be to "tone it down" and walk away from this one quietly.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Like I said.



> I'll lay away for a bit


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

OK, I've been trying to stay out of this, aside from posting my DC#, But things are going way out of control at this point.

First this thread is designed to announce our bombing run. It's not for continued squabbling between "Rival Bombing Groups". If I had started this thread, given the direction it's headed, I'd ask for it to be closed.

I've been here for 2+ years, when I started here, bombing and bombing groups weren't about talking crap about other people bombing each other. For full disclosure, I fell into the same mob mentality of ribbing (Although I tried to do it in a respectful way, and with smilies) in the MWM announcement thread. And for that I apologize. However, and I hate to call you out, Pete, since you seem to be a good guy, and generous to boot, I've seen Pete bring the smack talk in to other threads where it's not required, nor wanted.

The bottom line, in my opinion is that all of us who bomb do it for one reason, and one reason alone. To show our respect and appreciation for the target. How can we do that, when the thread announcing it is full of disrespect and denigration of the people doing it.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

I will be the first to apologize if my previous post in this thread (page 1) ruffled any feathers.

Not my intent to be disrespectful, simply meant to be playful.

Sorry folks.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd like to apologize to the Wombats and the rest of the forum also. I meant my comments to be a joke then I got carried away.
It won't happen again.

Pete


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

CigarShop said:


> I'd like to apologize to the Wombats and the rest of the forum also. I meant my comments to be a joke then I got carried away.
> It won't happen again.
> 
> Pete


Thank you Pete,

In all honesty, I understand how easy it is to fall into mob mentality, as I said I did it myself. With that being said, as the saying goes "fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice shame on me". I'm withholding judgement on you or the MWM until I see where things go in the long term.

Public apology for a mistake goes a long way towards rebuilding trust, and for that I do commend you.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

:grouphug:

Sometimes it's easy to get carried away with stuff. Sarcasm and all that doesn't translate well in the digital world.

Looking forward to these bombs landing and watching the destruction, good job Wombats!


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Late to the party and i seem to have missed the drama. But let me just say that you stupid wombats smell like pig excrement, you have unseemly flatulence, don't know how to bomb and never wi.... Wait, I think I'm a wombat... Nevermind what I said...

9405503699300230606729

Better late than never.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

stonecutter2 said:


> :grouphug:
> 
> Sometimes it's easy to get carried away with stuff. Sarcasm and all that doesn't translate well in the digital world.
> 
> Looking forward to these bombs landing and watching the destruction, good job Wombats!


I have always said there needs to be a special font for _Sarcasm_. That way you see it, recognize it as _sarcasm_ and move on. Less offended people on the net.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

meatcake said:


> I have always said there needs to be a special font for _Sarcasm_. That way you see it, recognize it as _sarcasm_ and move on. Less offended people on the net.


Maybe I'll start on this one... We have that problem in another forum on, so posted in the Forum FAQs, it explains that sarcasm is normally posted in purple colored text. I vate for that idea, as red is usually to highlight something important or show changes or reply points.
Having purple sarcasm text goes a long way towards making things easy to understand and avoids a lot of misunderstandings...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

let's put this thread back on the rails, it's a bombing anouncement.

Wombats: I can't wait to see what you guys do to your target! go get'm!

Also an observation: Is it me, or are there more wombats than there used to be? I saw quite a few DC's in this thread....very interesting....


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> Also an observation: Is it me, or are there more wombats than there used to be? I saw quite a few DC's in this thread....very interesting....


You are correct sir, and there are still more to come. Muahahahahha


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a pretty good idea where these are landing, but I won't spoil the surprise. You've picked worthy targets, so hit 'em hard, boys!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

BaconStrips said:


> You are correct sir, and there are still more to come. Muahahahahha


I thought so...very troubling!

(nice job recruiting btw, very nice indeed)


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Dark Rose said:


> Maybe I'll start on this one... We have that problem in another forum on, so posted in the Forum FAQs, it explains that sarcasm is normally posted in purple colored text. I vate for that idea, as red is usually to highlight something important or show changes or reply points.
> Having purple sarcasm text goes a long way towards making things easy to understand and avoids a lot of misunderstandings...


Ya but that needs to be a universal thing. I need a sarcasm button next to my CAPS button on my keyboard. LOL


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I usually just put a  after sarcasm or oke: to indicate that I'm just teasing


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

So you're saying Wombats are reproducing like the Tribles on that Star Trek episode...that could be trouble


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Ya but that needs to be a universal thing. I need a sarcasm button next to my CAPS button on my keyboard. LOL


And don't forget the "sacrasm lock" button.... :biglaugh:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

WOW. Am I glad I was out hunting and missed this thread! Perhaps this bombing run should have been explained. Perhaps not... I know there will be some red faced MWMs in a few days. The Wombats have made this bombing run month go to a very special group of people. 
And oh yeah XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX 6549. It did ship on Fri with the rest of the bombs.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Well... It appears that the family member I entrusted to ship my package out Friday while I was at work just plain didn't do it. Said it would be dropped off today, so will probably actually ship tomorrow... Landing far behind the others...

Guess I claim the "Nail-in-the-Coffin" bomb? Lol.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Dark Rose said:


> Well... It appears that the family member I entrusted to ship my package out Friday while I was at work just plain didn't do it. Said it would be dropped off today, so will probably actually ship tomorrow... Landing far behind the others...
> 
> Guess I claim the "Nail-in-the-Coffin" bomb? Lol.


I had to do the same... We all have lives, so better late than never!! Thanks for sending.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> I had to do the same... We all have lives, so better late than never!! Thanks for sending.


_Well that is just great guys_ Ooops..sorry had my Sarcasm font on...No really guys, it is great that you could participate. After a month in hibernation this is just what we needed! I know I was itching to get some bombs flying! Plus, the target at hand, is most deserving.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Wait a minute!!! This ain't over yet!!!

9405 5036 9930 0235 76xx xx
9405 5036 9930 0235 768x xx


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Wait a minute!!! This ain't over yet!!!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0235 76xx xx
> 9405 5036 9930 0235 768x xx


I like your style Brandon...

9405 5036 9930 0238 3307 XX


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

9405503699300238112031
9405503699300238112048
9405503699300238112024
boom!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Damn fellas...go get her!!!


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Who pissed in your guy's cheerios?

Whoever it is they better learn their lesson.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

joshuarodger said:


> 9405503699300238112031
> 9405503699300238112048
> 9405503699300238112024
> boom!


Oh damn! My boys stepping it up! Nicely done Joshua! Bacon, thanks for joining in as well.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

you wombats deserve every bomb you get for doin it right


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Whoa. That's quite the second wind you guys got. Kick some ass!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> you wombats deserve every bomb you get for doin it right


I don't want any bombs, however speaking of people who deserve bombs .... 
9405 5036 9930 0243 0142 38


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

hawesg said:


> I don't want any bombs, however speaking of people who deserve bombs ....
> 9405 5036 9930 0243 0142 38


you went and pulled a fast one on me and had a bomb boomerang on me you dirty wombbat. NO FAIR!!!. That is one of the most evil tactics one can ever use against a BOTL. 
Revenge will be mine BWAHhh haha ha!
:wave:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very intrigued, but wondering who gave the wombats sugar?

At any rate; Go Get 'Em Guys!!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> you went and pulled a fast one on me and had a bomb boomerang on me you dirty wombbat. NO FAIR!!!. That is one of the most evil tactics one can ever use against a BOTL.
> Revenge will be mine BWAHhh haha ha!
> :wave:


Nope you're fine


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, my two additional bombs hit today. Hope those guys enjoy them! They went to some very deserving BOTL's. Love it when a plan comes together! WOOT!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

hawesg said:


> Nope you're fine


not what you thought at all. I planned a serous attack on your mailbox, but it came back. L8R bro


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh fair enough, that's weird... I can't think of why that would happen, I appreciate the thought though!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

hawesg said:


> Oh fair enough, that's weird... I can't think of why that would happen, I appreciate the thought though!


I don't know either, but it did. 
Also just noticed your wish from Santa. You're a slippery one. One more pitch should do it though. L8R brother.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> I don't know either, but it did.
> Also just noticed your wish from Santa. You're a slippery one. One more pitch should do it though. L8R brother.


Wish from santa? I'm gonna be out of town from Sunday until jan 7th


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

hawesg said:


> Wish from santa? I'm gonna be out of town from Sunday until jan 7th


You asked for Santa to rush because of it. I just noticed today. My bad for not noticing sooner.


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

So glad I found this thread. Now to go find the destruction! Wombats you guys must have left a big mark somewhere.... :dude:


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

smokin surfer said:


> So glad I found this thread. Now to go find the destruction! Wombats you guys must have left a big mark somewhere.... :dude:


Rob, these guys are rather sneaky. Remember they're rodents and are experts at hiding out.


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

Please refer to call to arms to save bombing on puff. This is just too intimidating to noobs here.:bawling:


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

NJW1979 said:


> Please refer to call to arms to save bombing on puff. This is just too intimidating to noobs here.:bawling:


I'm not sure if this is sarcasm, I suspect it is because of the emoticon, but if not, I for one am sorry.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

hawesg said:


> I'm not sure if this is sarcasm, I suspect it is because of the emoticon, but if not, I for one am sorry.


Don't worry about it Garrett; you guys are doing it right IMHO. I think it is just some of the banter (I am guilty of this as well) makes it seem that some of us want/expect things in return (unintentionally, but phrasing will have to be thought out more carefully). At any rate; keep up the good work gentlemen.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> Don't worry about it Garrett; you guys are doing it right IMHO. I think it is just some of the banter (I am guilty of this as well) makes it seem that some of us want/expect things in return (unintentionally, but phrasing will have to be thought out more carefully). At any rate; keep up the good work gentlemen.


Thanks john, I see you are at an APO, the wambats would like to say thank you for your service


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

hawesg said:


> I'm not sure if this is sarcasm, I suspect it is because of the emoticon, but if not, I for one am sorry.


Garret, I believe what Nick was making reference to was the header of this thread... "*Wombat Bombing run...report in. *". Seems as though the word "*bombing*' seems to define an offensive position. Where is "*call to arms*" represents a more defensive stand.
For the most part, he's just mind fcucking you, BWAHH ha ha


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> Garret, I believe what Nick was making reference to was the header of this thread... "*Wombat Bombing run...report in. *". Seems as though the word "*bombing*' seems to define an offensive position. Where is "*call to arms*" represents a more defensive stand.
> For the most part, he's just mind fcucking you, BWAHH ha ha


Haha it was SARCASM!! Bad joke on my part fellas. We were Herfing last night and Njw1979 went to the bathroom and he left his phone. So I jumped on puff and posted. Sorry if this took offense to anyone. Bad joke next time he should log out. So carry on with your BoMbs OveR the U.S. I'm loving the show. Again it's nothing against you Wombats or bombing my bad prank to NJW1979.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

xSentinelx said:


> Haha it was SARCASM!! Bad joke on my part fellas. We were Herfing last night and Njw1979 went to the bathroom and he left his phone. So I jumped on puff and posted. Sorry if this took offense to anyone. Bad joke next time he should log out. So carry on with your BoMbs OveR the U.S. I'm loving the show. Again it's nothing against you Wombats or bombing my bad prank to NJW1979.


mind phucker he is d :


----------

